# Catalina 30 new to Sailnet



## DavePenney (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello. After being boatless for a couple of years, we recently bought an '84 Catalina 30 tall rig. Her home is in Milwaukee now (after a fun 3 day fall delivery sail). She needs a bit of cosmetic work and some routine system maintenance but otherwise is ready for sailing. We're trying to squeeze a few more sails out of the season but we can feel the pull of the off season already. I'm glad to have found Sailnet...it seems to be a fantastic resource for sailing enthusiasts.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats!

I love Milwaukee - and there are great sailing opportunities up and down the Lake Michigan coast. Racine, Kenosha, Port Washington, Door County, West Coast of Michigan, Macinac...etc, etc. Perfect boat for the waters too. Just be careful, Lake Michigan can get ugly very quickly when those storms pipe up.


----------



## CapnMikel (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Dave, I'm also new to SN 
I've always like the layout of the Cat 30's (former Cat owner here)


----------



## rdstanley (Sep 23, 2006)

Dave,

Congrats on your boat. Ours is a '88. Be sure to post some pics when you can.

Fair winds,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome. The Catalinas are awesome boats. I aspire to have either the Catalina 30 or the Benneteau 30. Can't wait.

Congrats! Enjoy the ride.

Maury


----------

